# HM & HMPK(Yellow Dragon) 1st spawn



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello there, while im writing this one, my betta are still spawning. I got the opportunity to witness the beauty of spawning with my own eyes hehe, i got some vid of them spawning, can you guys give me advice so that my soon to be fry can survive (all of them) 


Here is the vid:
http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/y1/r/Qyh5ph9cQ_M.swf?v=1832069137858&ev=0


oh yea, by the way what do you think of my male one?? i dont know what color to call him hehe

Thanks


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

if you can't see the vid in my post here is a mirror of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4OgyjMfcMo&feature=youtu.be

Thanks for all of you going to give me advice


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

To have zero death rate in breeding.
Is near to impossible.
My advice to u is, just relax and take then slowly.
Dont have to do to much in the first two week.
Just feed them enough to get full(3-5) time a day.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

T_T, when i got home lately and take a look at my betta, all of the eggs are gone (


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

There still may be a few. If the bubblenest is still there, they might be where you can't see them. They should hatch in a day or two, then you will know for sure.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

But the nest are starting to fade away >.<


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Just give it another day.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks like a Lott of eggs because from the video, everytime he moved some eggs fell out. They are new breeders aren't they. Don't worry they will eventually get the hang of it. She looks like she will supply a great amount of eggs. You can also try artificial hatching for the eggs.

I would wait another day and then determine if they are gone. Also try again.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

okay, thanks for all of the suggestions, i will try to wait until tomorrow and if i can't see the fries, then i think i will just going to condition them again T_T


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck! I hope you are surprised and you have fry.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

woooh!, i think i saw some little fries that are swimming on my tank >.< its cool!


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

xrein said:


> woooh!, i think i saw some little fries that are swimming on my tank >.< its cool!


but i also saw a dead one(plenty of them) >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's great! Have you attempted to count yet? I would probably wait a little while to count though...


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on getting fry! And I absolutely love your little female!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

When first hatch.
Most of the fry at the bottom seem dead.
Cause they don't move.
But they're not. Day old fry don't really do much.
It's all about waiting


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> When first hatch.
> Most of the fry at the bottom seem dead.
> Cause they don't move.
> But they're not. Day old fry don't really do much.
> It's all about waiting


Ahh yes! This is VERY true and can be mistaken for dead fry. Patience is the key to breeding.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yea they breathe primarily with their gills early on. My two week old fry have only just started breathing air.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

ohhh, i hope that the guys at the bottom are alive, haha, its their 3rd day from hatching, do i need to feed them now?? cause when i tried to feed them with microworm i think they dont eat them


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Live fry look cream or darkish. Dead fry are totally white/pale. 
They might still have their egg nutrient(?) thing. Fry not cared for by male tend to develop slower. Healthy fry should swim around now and then. 

Try feeding them tomorrow - a little at a time, just to see if they'll eat. Give them more if they do.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

indjo said:


> Live fry look cream or darkish. Dead fry are totally white/pale.
> They might still have their egg nutrient(?) thing. Fry not cared for by male tend to develop slower. Healthy fry should swim around now and then.
> 
> Try feeding them tomorrow - a little at a time, just to see if they'll eat. Give them more if they do.


ohh, so i got a plenty of dead fry haha, they are already white at the bottom, i tried feeding them microworm but they didn't eat them haha so maybe i`ll wait again before i feed them


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

wait till they're free swimming to feed them. I can't remember how long it took mine to free swim, but it seemed like a long time.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> wait till they're free swimming to feed them. I can't remember how long it took mine to free swim, but it seemed like a long time.


ohh, i think mine is now swimming in their aquarium, but when i tried to put micros they didn't attack it


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What size tank are they in? Try siphoning the dead fry and what ever waste is on the floor. Put the waste bucket at a level close to the tank's water surface so the siphon's suction isn't too strong.... Reduce 50% of the water either by siphon or by scooping. Then refill with the drip system.

Do you have snails or something for "cleaning" crew in there? They're useful in these situations. IMO their wastes aren't as bad as dead/left over food thus can reduce the need of water changes.

As much as I hate saying this.... sorry but prepare yourself for a total lost. Your fry doesn't sound healthy enough. Maybe this was why daddy ate them (not sure). A good water change may boost their condition - enough to make them eat. Just don't give up on them and keep trying to feed them. Remember to siphon out any wastes.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

indjo said:


> What size tank are they in? Try siphoning the dead fry and what ever waste is on the floor. Put the waste bucket at a level close to the tank's water surface so the siphon's suction isn't too strong.... Reduce 50% of the water either by siphon or by scooping. Then refill with the drip system.
> 
> Do you have snails or something for "cleaning" crew in there? They're useful in these situations. IMO their wastes aren't as bad as dead/left over food thus can reduce the need of water changes.
> 
> As much as I hate saying this.... sorry but prepare yourself for a total lost. Your fry doesn't sound healthy enough. Maybe this was why daddy ate them (not sure). A good water change may boost their condition - enough to make them eat. Just don't give up on them and keep trying to feed them. Remember to siphon out any wastes.


>.< i hope that even one of them can survive, ill try your advice, i dont have snails or gather fish that will clean the waste, im thinking to add cory dora in their tank, are they compatible??


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I think they will eat the fry.
Cory cat fish eat anything that fit in there mouth


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> I think they will eat the fry.
> Cory cat fish eat anything that fit in there mouth


ohh thanks for that >.<, hmm so just snails is my option then?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never used them in newly hatched fry. So I'm not sure. Perhaps it would be better to use something very slow - common pond snails are cheap and will do the job, but you need quite a few.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

indjo said:


> I've never used them in newly hatched fry. So I'm not sure. Perhaps it would be better to use something very slow - common pond snails are cheap and will do the job, but you need quite a few.


ohh, okay thanks, i think i will going to find some store in here that sell snails


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

At this stage, snails are the best option. Right now, I'm using cone snails that hitched a ride on some plants I bought. Cory cats are catfish, so they WILL eat anything that will fit in their mouth. Best of luck.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

your pair is super nice.... If you are selling/shipping any of the fry once they are mature, I'd love to buy a female! LOL Can't wait to see how they turn out! Congrats!


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

MandiceP said:


> your pair is super nice.... If you are selling/shipping any of the fry once they are mature, I'd love to buy a female! LOL Can't wait to see how they turn out! Congrats!


thanks , haha i wish that they can survive, from my last check, its only 3 or 4 of them


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Aw! Well good luck to the few little troopers who have made it this far! Do you plan on spawning the parents a second time after this try?


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

MandiceP said:


> Aw! Well good luck to the few little troopers who have made it this far! Do you plan on spawning the parents a second time after this try?


yup, i will going to spawn them again, or maybe i`ll try to spawn my red HM pair xD


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Snails are good for eating left over food. I have a couple pond snails, and originally just one huge mystery snail, i have since added a second mystery snail because he didn't look like he was doing good in another tank.

My fry at first didn't look like they were eating, but apparently they were.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love mystery snails and pond snails are great because they tend to reproduce A LOT! I would rather have mystery snails though because how big they are.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

does pond snails just come from the plants that i put in my aquarium?? cause my other tank with guppies has a snail with it and i don't remember that i put it in there


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Snails tend to hitchhike into your tank on any plants you might add. They are great little surprises.


----------



## xrein (Jan 25, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> Snails tend to hitchhike into your tank on any plants you might add. They are great little surprises.


ohh, so that how it works, haha, so the culprit in my aquarium is the plants that i add haha, thanks


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

xrein said:


> ohh, so that how it works, haha, so the culprit in my aquarium is the plants that i add haha, thanks


Most of the time. Though not always.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

gotta be careful with pond snails. I had one or two, went on vacation for two weeks and came back to about 100, and an explosion of BGA from all the waste that killed all the plants i had in there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

EvilVOG said:


> gotta be careful with pond snails. I had one or two, went on vacation for two weeks and came back to about 100, and an explosion of BGA from all the waste that killed all the plants i had in there.


This is why I would say to take out plants from your tank that has a lot of pond snails. Even though the plants will have a few. Especially if you're going on vacation.

I dont think I've heard the term, but what is BGA?


----------

